# 50 " Hitache P50H401 will not work



## Tdinova (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello my Hitachi P50401 blew up.. I need 1 circuit board + 1 capacitor. I live in Canada and I need a place to buy a board and 1 capacitor. any suggestions

Here is a picture of my bad board

Here is the picture of the capacitor. It is humped up a bit. Is this normal?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not sure about distributors in Canada, but for caps, I would suggest Digi-key. For the boards, try the Hitachi distributors or Shop Jimmy.


----------



## Tdinova (Aug 2, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> Not sure about distributors in Canada, but for caps, I would suggest Digi-key. For the boards, try the Hitachi distributors or Shop Jimmy.


Thanks for the reply. I just ordered the same capacitor off Ebay that is like mine. As for the board Jim is out of stock, but ebay has them for 50-90 dollars. Does anyone buy these boards off ebay? 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_BIN=1&_sop=15&_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=nd60200-0048&_dcat=163768&rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=3

Some are new others are used. I would not buy used.


----------



## Tdinova (Aug 2, 2013)

My board came 6 days after I ordered it from China. The board is in, now I have to wait for the Capacitor. Is it suppose to be Sept 4-10. I did not try the tv yet....


----------

